# My girl getting kisses from Alexis in the bounce seat!



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Shame on you letting that VICIOUS DOG eat your babies face !! loll

She loves her already doesn't she ........... *PRECIOUS !!!!!*


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMAO look at that bouncy thing it swallows her lmao! Is she gonna have red hair like her sis? Love the pic so sweet!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol yeah all the dogs love her but alexis is her protector lol and are you referring to the dog as her sis cause I only have one baby? and her hair is light brown lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HA lmao Im so sorry for some reason I thought this was american pit dang ive had a long night..

Okay.. let me start over.. SHe is gorgeous but it looked like in the pic she was having red hair lol my sons a redhead and I have NO idea where it came from lmao.. she is adorable!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. Baby pics are so cute. She's got like a million and one things to play with on there.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww what a cute lil girl....the 2nd pic is way 2 cute..awesome pic


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Bout time you showed up. Great pics.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

hey thanks and buz I know it's been awhile but I had to recoop and now I'm back to work don't have net at home so I do all my online stuff at work


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aawwwwwww cute pics


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww so cute!! Did you hate going back to work?? I have 12 weeks so i go back 2nd week in April.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I hated leaving her at daycare I cried the first morning and think about her all day long 6 weeks just isn't long enough


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm fixed otherwise I'd have one cause these are some beautiful GP Babies and my goodness there's more to come ...... its going to be super exciting to see them all grow up. Future owners, handlers, trainers and more ............


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I know right  it makes me so sad we just cant pop one out without the 9mths of H***

I keep reminding myself Roberts getting neutered.


----------

